# Sure Do Miss Juicy.......



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

This is an odd phase of life for me. Have all the skills and knowledge to be a great partner and am happily with a great woman who is 4 years my senior but very much more active and connected than I am. Also looks about 10 years younger than I do..........Everything is wonderful for the most part BUT.......She is as dry as a desert bleached cow skull. We buy lube in 55 gallon drums. I am just not used to the natural faucet not flowing for me. I know this is a natural process in post menopausal women but it sure is frustrating having to break to fill up the jug when things get hot. HEP ME!


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes that is one of the most satisfying aspects of sex is the woman getting wet, kinda like getting all 7's on a slot machine, WINNING!

The lack creates the question in our minds would she get wet for someone else.

Does she orgasm for real or does she fake it for you?

Tamat


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> This is an odd phase of life for me. Have all the skills and knowledge to be a great partner and am happily with a great woman who is 4 years my senior but very much more active and connected than I am. Also looks about 10 years younger than I do..........Everything is wonderful for the most part BUT.......She is as dry as a desert bleached cow skull. We buy lube in 55 gallon drums. I am just not used to the natural faucet not flowing for me. I know this is a natural process in post menopausal women but it sure is frustrating having to break to fill up the jug when things get hot. HEP ME!


Man, that sucks. I'm sure it sucks for her even more! 

I know this can be a problem for some women, but in some women the problem is actually dehydration. Make sure she is constantly properly hydrated, there may be some improvement.

Also what kind of lube are you using and are you using condoms? 

And have you worked directly with her g-spot much?

I do feel fortunate that dryness hasn't been a problem for me, phew!

However at my age and when dating men my age, women tend to have the same complaint about men. Namely, it's great that there are blue pills to help men get going, but those still can't add back the type of hardness that we enjoyed in younger men, nor the energy necessary for multiple rounds of circus sex. In the absence of those skills younger men generally have, older men have usually learned more about passion, foreplay, and mind-play, so it isn't all bad.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Betrayedone said:


> This is an odd phase of life for me. Have all the skills and knowledge to be a great partner and am happily with a great woman who is 4 years my senior but very much more active and connected than I am. Also looks about 10 years younger than I do..........Everything is wonderful for the most part BUT.......She is as dry as a desert bleached cow skull. We buy lube in 55 gallon drums. I am just not used to the natural faucet not flowing for me. I know this is a natural process in post menopausal women but it sure is frustrating having to break to fill up the jug when things get hot. HEP ME!


They don't stay 25 forever.

Use your tongue. No lube needed.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah... Sexual response has a lot to do with hormone levels, so, there is that (can't blame anyone!).

I am younger (40) so thank goodness not facing this yet, but here a few things that work for me to get me extra wet:

Lots of foreplay - including the ceberal kind. All day text flirt before meetting in person. Or special attention to tease me (and knowing my buttons - I like neck, back nibbles, stuff like that)

Hydration! Yes makes a big difference for me, lot and lots of water. And oddly enough caffeine makes me extra wet (I think it might have something to do with the fact caffeine causes your body to expel water rather than recycle it).

Oral sex.... And not what you think! Giving a BJ can help make me really wet. And a little deep throat makes my mouth super wet (gets salivary glands going), and it turns me on and makes me wet.

As for lube, have you tried Astroglide Diamond? That stuff is super long lasting.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

She is still interested in you, right? Don't take the affects of menopause personally. How would you like it if she thought you didn't desire her because your joy stick kept getting floppy during foreplay even though it came back for a great finale, instead of staying hard the whole time? Would you want her to worry that you don't desire her because you don't recover as quickly for a 2nd round like you did when you were in your 20's? Men's bodies don't act the way they used to as they get older, and I'm sure they don't want their wives to take it personally. 

Lube is your friend. She is probably drier all the time, which can be uncomfortable for a post menopausal woman. They even sell lubricants that are not for sex, but for comfort. Because of the fragility of her lady parts after menopause (the skin gets thinner) she needs to find a lube that doesn't irritate, but is soothing.

Perhaps you can encourage her to look into some herbal combinations sold at your local health food store which are compounded for menopausal women. Irwin Naturals has one called "Steel Libido" which helps a woman's libido in later years. It might also help a bit with natural lubrication in general.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Betrayedone said:


> This is an odd phase of life for me. Have all the skills and knowledge to be a great partner and am happily with a great woman who is 4 years my senior but very much more active and connected than I am. Also looks about 10 years younger than I do..........Everything is wonderful for the most part BUT.......She is as dry as a desert bleached cow skull. We buy lube in 55 gallon drums. I am just not used to the natural faucet not flowing for me. I know this is a natural process in post menopausal women but it sure is frustrating having to break to fill up the jug when things get hot. HEP ME!


Look this happens for a lot of reasons with women, esp older women. There is nothing you can do but use lube. 

And lets put this in perspective, you are having good sex, and lots of it, even with lube, so lets get real. 

Try out some of the silicone lubes, I hear they last longer and feel more natural. 

For gods sake do not say anything to her about it. It affects their confidence and it can be caused by so many things. Meds of various types cause this for a ton of woman. 

Just try different lubes until you find the best one for you. Just think how fun it will be trying out all the different lubes...


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> it sure is frustrating having to break to fill up the jug when things get hot. HEP ME!


Have you tried “filling up the jug” earlier in the process, like right at the start? Doesn’t really work for us, but ymmv. In any case it’s a good idea to lube everybody (in her, deep, and on you). And talk, for my wife it’s really important to start out really slow, in part to spread the lube for real.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

estrogen cream ... look it up


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

My wife is a water faucet but we still use lube for the labia. I guess I am just used to it and never thought twice about it. I like it on my pubic bone area too so I can get a good slide across her clit in missionary.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh yea......most of the stuff above I'm aware of. You'll never see her without a water bottle glued to her hand. It's just the way it is. She is 62 and I am aware it takes quite awhile to prime her pump. No such thing as a quickie. I am just waxing nostalgic about the free flowing old days and how fun it was getting all gooey in her natural au jus...........


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Betrayedone said:


> Oh yea......most of the stuff above I'm aware of. You'll never see her without a water bottle glued to her hand. It's just the way it is. She is 62 and I am aware it takes quite awhile to prime her pump. No such thing as a quickie. I am just waxing nostalgic about the free flowing old days and how fun it was getting all gooey in her natural au jus...........


Yeah, but that is not just from age, although age does cause some of the problems. 

Meds in my experience are another major cause at any age. 

But my GF is 60 and honestly, she is wetter than some young women that I have know. 

But, giggle, giggle, she says that she has only been that way with me....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> Oh yea......most of the stuff above I'm aware of. You'll never see her without a water bottle glued to her hand. It's just the way it is. She is 62 and I am aware it takes quite awhile to prime her pump. No such thing as a quickie. I am just waxing nostalgic about the free flowing old days and how fun it was getting all gooey in her natural au jus...........


There is some kind of insertable lube capsule that you put up in there, then your body heat melts the capsule and you have a lot of nice warm stuff coming out that feels pretty close to the real thing.

Not sure where to get them and haven't used one but I had a friend tell me she loved it and sometimes just used one while alone because she liked the sensation of being that wet.

Maybe look for this product?

I'm sure nothing beats the real thing, bummer that isn't happening for her and you. Hopefully the right simulation can give you both a bit of that feeling again.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

That sounds like a great product......


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Coconut oil, or cocobutter capsules. 

Those you can place deep and they melt fairly quickly.

Cannabis ones are sold in California


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

yummy yummy


----------



## Pac-Man (Jun 5, 2018)

Betrayedone said:


> ....She is as dry as a desert bleached cow skull. We buy lube in 55 gallon drums.


In that case, I think you should make sure to use a product that won't make the problem worse.

Here's some info from ScienceDaily:

Hyperosmolar lubricants contain more salts, carbohydrates and proteins than are typically found inside cells of the vagina or rectum. *This imbalance causes epithelial cells to lose water and, as a result, dry out*. They are different from iso-osmolar lubricants, which contain the same amount of salts and other ingredients as do the cells.

Study investigators tested 14 brand-name over-the-counter and mail-order water-, lipid- and silicon-based lubricants. Lubricants selected were identified as those most commonly used during anal sex in a survey of more than 6,300 respondents. Results indicated that hyperosmolar water-based lubricants caused the most *damage to the epithelium in the vagina* and rectum compared to iso-osmolar water- and silicon-based lubricants. When the researchers applied the lubricants to vaginal tissue and then exposed it to HIV, they found that the lubricants did not increase susceptibility to HIV. Other studies are seeking to address HIV susceptibility with rectal tissue.

Of the lubricants tested, Good Clean Love and PRÉ, both water-based iso-osmolar lubricants, were shown to be least harmful to epithelial tissue, along with two silicon-based lubricants, Female Condom 2 and Wet Platinum. *Lubricants that were most toxic to the epithelial tissue (Gynol II, KY Jelly and Replens) also tended to damage "good" bacteria called lactobacillus, which is needed to maintain a healthy genital tract.
*


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Pac-Man said:


> In that case, I think you should make sure to use a product that won't make the problem worse.
> 
> Here's some info from ScienceDaily:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info........I will be looking for those products.


----------

